# What shoes are good for shorts? Casual look.



## take_five (Apr 8, 2012)

What shoes can you recommend for wearing with shorts in summer? Moccasins, snickers, trainers, sneakers? I don’t think shoes with no laces like moccasins match with shorts well. I believe laces is a must in this case.


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

Sperry Top-Siders, or the equivalent.


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

I disagree that laces are a must. The socks...well, maybe not.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

A grown man should never wear shorts.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Shaver said:


> A grown man should never wear shorts.


Agreed, but if one ventures beyond England's green and pleasant land, there will be exceptions...


----------



## johnpark11 (Oct 19, 2009)

Sperrys are a perfect go to. I like Adidas Orginals, Chuck Taylor's and Vans also.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

I've been sporting the Jack Purcell sneaker for the last 22 years. 

They don't last as long as they used to but still do great with Shorts.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

If ever there was a legitimate reason for sporting Espadrilles, shorts would be it. LOL.


----------



## jjmorgan (Aug 24, 2005)

Shaver said:


> A grown man should never wear shorts.


On the beach - on the way to the beach?!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Shaver said:


> A grown man should never wear shorts.


Why not? I see a lot of them In New York. What's it's like in England?


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

take_five said:


> What shoes can you recommend for wearing with shorts in summer? Moccasins, snickers, trainers, sneakers? I don't think shoes with no laces like moccasins match with shorts well. I believe laces is a must in this case.


Boat shoes, camp mocs and simple canvas sneakers are all fine if you prefer laces and are going for a very casual look. I disagree that loafers don't go with shorts. Penny loafers with shorts is a classic look.


----------



## take_five (Apr 8, 2012)

Shaver said:


> A grown man should never wear shorts.


I assume the people of Florida or some other hot resorts wouldn't agree with you. You should never wear shorts in the office but you definitely should wear shorts when you hit the beach in hot summer as in this case not only trousers will be too hot for legs but also impractical. Don't you think so?


----------



## straightXed (Apr 2, 2013)

You could go shorts year-round here in Brisbane (and many do!). Boat shoes or moccasins as pictured above for sure. Keds, Converse or Vans for more casual situations...yeah more casual than Sperrys and Mocs!


----------



## take_five (Apr 8, 2012)

johnpark11 said:


> Sperrys are a perfect go to. I like Adidas Orginals, Chuck Taylor's and Vans also.


Yes, Adidas Originals and some Puma shoes are quite okay for this case.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Shaver said:


> A grown man should never wear shorts.


That's the difference between Brits and Americans. We can wear shorts and still keep it classy:


----------



## stelz (May 14, 2012)

Superga makes a good simple canvas sneaker that looks fine with shorts.


----------



## take_five (Apr 8, 2012)

hardline_42 said:


> Penny loafers with shorts is a classic look.


They look kind of too dressy and strict for shorts and beaches.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

take_five said:


> They look kind of too dressy and strict for shorts and beaches.


You should be a bit more specific as to how you plan to wear shorts. I wouldn't chose penny loafers to go to the beach. I'd opt for boat shoes or canvas sneakers. However, loafers can look very relaxed when paired with the right casual outfit:


----------



## MEH (Dec 9, 2012)

I plan to wear this shoe with my shorts --

https://www.amazon.com/Donald-Pliner-Mens-Zan-D9-Slip-On/dp/B00ARBRGF4


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

take_five said:


> I assume the people of Florida or some other hot resorts wouldn't agree with you. You should never wear shorts in the office but you definitely should wear shorts when you hit the beach in hot summer as in this case not only trousers will be too hot for legs but also impractical. Don't you think so?


Hit the beach!?! The very idea. (insert emoticon for snooty nose in the air here)

I do not 'hit the beach' rather I 'travel' on my vacations. I will of course wear trunks (which some might describe as shorts I suppose) whilst swimming - however the only footwear neccessary being the occasional use of flippers when snorkelling.

Sunbathing is very *very* bad for your skin, I recommend against it.


----------



## Malabar (Nov 9, 2012)

Any driving moc are enough cool in this case. If the shorts are sporty - better choose sporty brands, if the shorts are glamourous - Paul `n Shark, for example, it fits better with smart mocs like Tods. And heritage brands look great wit canvas sneakers or topsiders. According cloth thickness and colour of course.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

hardline_42 said:


> That's the difference between Brits and Americans. We can wear shorts and still keep it classy:


Hardline, thank you for presenting an image that will not ever leave my memory. Damn you, sir...


----------



## mhdena (Jan 4, 2008)

take_five said:


> What shoes can you recommend for wearing with shorts in summer? Moccasins, snickers, trainers, sneakers? I don't think shoes with no laces like moccasins match with shorts well. I believe laces is a must in this case.


I see why you're asking because moccasins are the best choice, they come on varying degrees of stylishness.

Number one choice.

IMO


----------



## mhdena (Jan 4, 2008)

Howard said:


> Why not? I see a lot of them In New York. What's it's like in England?[/QUOTE
> 
> Cold and rainy


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

hardline_42 said:


> That's the difference between Brits and Americans. We can wear shorts and still keep it classy:


Classy? They must be pointing at Sarah Palin! :tongue2:


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

hardline_42 said:


> That's the difference between Brits and Americans. We can wear shorts and still keep it classy:


Classy? Really...


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Bjorn said:


> Classy? Really...


You're right. Only one of those guys is showing any cuff, another guy is obviously wearing an orphaned suit coat and the gent in the madras sport coat has too many of his OCBD buttons undone. I admit, I should've looked more closely before posting. :tongue2:


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

I'd say: pretty much any shoe other than dress shoes. It depends more on exactly what kind of shorts, what else you're wearing, and what else you're doing than it does on the mere fact they're shorts. Shorts are (outside of Bermuda) casual wear, so a casual shoe is appropriate but - other than that - I don't think there's a style of shoes that looks particularly better or worse with shorts than it does with similarly casual long pants. I'm particularly not getting what laces have to do with it. Among the more "normal" looks with shorts would be boat shoes or camp mocs (both of which are mocs, and have laces), or penny loafers (same, but no laces).

Shorts are office-wear in Hawaii, for what that's worth.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

jjmorgan said:


> On the beach - on the way to the beach?!


Nixon at the beach...









I'm frankly quite surprised that this did not inspire a host of imitators that summer. Nothing says beachwear like a wool sack and a pair of black Florisheim wingtips.


----------



## take_five (Apr 8, 2012)

12345Michael54321 said:


> Sperry Top-Siders, or the equivalent.


Sperry Top-Siders look very nice. Thank you. It is great they are also sold in my neck of the woods.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

^ If you want to see Presidential beach-wear in action, you go to the source:










Choice of footwear? None.


----------



## take_five (Apr 8, 2012)

Spin Evans said:


> I disagree that laces are a must. The socks...well, maybe not.


The man in the picture looks terrible. Sorry.


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

mhdena said:


> Howard said:
> 
> 
> > Why not? I see a lot of them In New York. What's it's like in England?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

hardline_42 said:


> ^ If you want to see Presidential beach-wear in action, you go to the source:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess that would be acceptable if your preference is to appear dashing, youthful, and carefree...


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

take_five said:


> The man in the picture looks terrible. Sorry.


That picture was taken in the '60s. I wasn't around, but I've heard that's what "no-show" socks looked like back then.


----------



## take_five (Apr 8, 2012)

johnpark11 said:


> Sperrys are a perfect go to. I like Adidas Orginals, Chuck Taylor's and Vans also.


I have just visited some internet stores. It turned out there is one serious minus of Sperrys - even though the design is great there is no light tan or London tan models.


----------



## take_five (Apr 8, 2012)

hardline_42 said:


> Boat shoes, camp mocs and simple canvas sneakers are all fine if you prefer laces and are going for a very casual look. I disagree that loafers don't go with shorts. Penny loafers with shorts is a classic look.


Last time I didn't see these pictures. Now I have to say. This looks sucks.  Mocs with no laces and no socks is a sartorial no-no in my opinion.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

take_five said:


> I have just visited some internet stores. It turned out there is one serious minus of Sperrys - even though the design is great there is no light tan or London tan models.


Like this one?

https://www.zappos.com/sp[email protected]:20130409185906:s


take_five said:


> Last time I didn't see these pictures. Now I have to say. This looks sucks. Mocs with no laces and no socks is a sartorial no-no in my opinion.


:biggrin2:


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

hardline_42 said:


> You're right. Only one of those guys is showing any cuff, another guy is obviously wearing an orphaned suit coat and the gent in the madras sport coat has too many of his OCBD buttons undone. I admit, I should've looked more closely before posting. :tongue2:


Yes! MY GAWD! Where is your quality control??


----------



## take_five (Apr 8, 2012)

hardline_42 said:


> You should be a bit more specific as to how you plan to wear shorts. I wouldn't chose penny loafers to go to the beach. I'd opt for boat shoes or canvas sneakers. However, loafers can look very relaxed when paired with the right casual outfit:


He looks nice, really nice. I have the same looks in the way when I hit the beach except for shoes: a tucked-in shirt, a belt matching shoes, solid-colored shorts.


----------



## IvanD (Jan 5, 2012)

Shaver said:


> A grown man should never wear shorts.


I have to agree here.
Except for beachwear, I cannot think of a single situaton where shorts would be more appropriate than a well fitting pair of casual trousers.
My apologies if you disagree, but that is my opinion.


----------



## take_five (Apr 8, 2012)

hardline_42 said:


> Like this one?
> 
> https://www.zappos.com/sp[email protected]:20130409185906:s
> 
> :biggrin2:


We are so sorry - we are working on a few technical issues before opening up our site to traffic from locations outside the continental United States. We hope to open back up very soon. If you have any questions please email us at [email protected]

It means I can't see what you've posted.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

take_five said:


> We are so sorry - we are working on a few technical issues before opening up our site to traffic from locations outside the continental United States. We hope to open back up very soon. If you have any questions please email us at [email protected]
> 
> It means I can't see what you've posted.


Sperry A/Os in "oatmeal" color:


----------



## take_five (Apr 8, 2012)

Shaver said:


> Sunbathing is very *very* bad for your skin, I recommend against it.


In the course of the year we here have even less sunshine that you do in England so you have to get some sunbaths in summers to have enough vitamin D. The acquaintance of mine told me that his wife works in kindergarten and kids that don't travel to hot resorts in summer months with their parents tend to get sick more often during winter months. I'm sure the same rule is applicable to adults.


----------



## take_five (Apr 8, 2012)

hardline_42 said:


> Sperry A/Os in "oatmeal" color:


It seems they lack brown or yellow shades to be called tan in my book. Here is more of the tan. https://yaminyami.ru/product/mokasiny_element_prairie_eprll01a6934_chestnuts/

Even though the brand seems obscure to me.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

take_five said:


> It seems they lack brown or yellow shades to be called tan in my book. Here is more of the tan. https://yaminyami.ru/product/mokasiny_element_prairie_eprll01a6934_chestnuts/
> 
> Even though the brand seems obscure to me.


I think you want the "tan."


----------



## Grey Fox (Apr 9, 2013)

I've experimented with tan suede brogues with shorts and actually it doesn't look too bad; in a retro-military sort of way (with short socks; I couldn't wear brogues without socks). 

​Or maybe we should revive knee length socks with brogues and shorts, as in old military photos (or Australia)?


----------



## rsgordon (Dec 6, 2012)

Casual is as much about how you carry yourself as it is your clothing. I wear often loafers with shorts during the summer because I always wear loafers and wear shorts often..

and if you don't like it you can GTH!


----------



## AMProfessor (Sep 9, 2011)

IvanD said:


> I have to agree here.
> Except for beachwear, I cannot think of a single situaton where shorts would be more appropriate than a well fitting pair of casual trousers.
> My apologies if you disagree, but that is my opinion.


And when I read things like this, its when I am reminded that one must take opinions on AAAC with a huge grain of salt.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Shaver said:


> A grown man should never wear shorts.


Oh, I don't know....


----------



## TradThrifter (Oct 22, 2012)

rsgordon said:


> Casual is as much about how you carry yourself as it is your clothing. I wear often loafers with shorts during the summer because I always wear loafers and wear shorts often..
> 
> and if you don't like it you can GTH!





AMProfessor said:


> And when I read things like this, its when I am reminded that one must take opinions on AAAC with a huge grain of salt.


Location has everything to do with it. To us in southern US, not wearing shorts after puberty sounds quite ridiculous. Loafers/boat shoes with shorts is a staple.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

AMProfessor said:


> And when I read things like this, its when I am reminded that one must take opinions on AAAC with a huge grain of salt.


And tequila.

But preferably no shorts in public.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Bjorn said:


> And tequila.
> 
> But preferably no shorts in public.


Anyone care to break down this "no shorts, ever (except sometimes)" business? So far, we've got comments from a couple of Brits and a Swede that fall in that camp, but the Americans seem to think otherwise.


----------



## mhdena (Jan 4, 2008)

hardline_42 said:


> Anyone care to break down this "no shorts, ever (except sometimes)" business? So far, we've got comments from a couple of Brits and a Swede that fall in that camp, but the Americans seem to think otherwise.


They have some weird ways, don't they :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

As a lifetime FL resident who also works in an office at a beach resort, I can say that shorts are acceptable more days than not.



take_five said:


> I assume the people of Florida or some other hot resorts wouldn't agree with you. You should never wear shorts in the office but you definitely should wear shorts when you hit the beach in hot summer as in this case not only trousers will be too hot for legs but also impractical. Don't you think so?


----------



## Mr Humphries (Apr 5, 2013)

*Flowers of English manhood in shorts, an occasional series....*


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

TradThrifter said:


> Location has everything to do with it. To us in southern US, not wearing shorts after puberty sounds quite ridiculous. Loafers/boat shoes with shorts is a staple.


Not just the Southern US: everywhere in the US, at least as to acceptability. Frequency of wear, of course, depends on climate.

No shorts = no buttondowns with suits = suspenders are underwear = some other ones I can't think of.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

No shorts allowed. Wow. I'm guessing the ones promoting this "rule" don't go outside much in the summer. Or, at the very least, do anything besides go for a gentlemanly stroll free of any and all fun.


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

On the other hand, there are a few, slightly counterintuitive, places shorts don't belong:


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Havng beeni to some vert hot countries, like most of the locals there I wear loose long trousers in hot weather. I very rarely wear shorts when not cycling or playing sports simply becasue of the proven fact that shorts actually do the opposite to what you think they do, shorts warm the legs, loose torusers keep the legs cool. My legs sweat in shorts, they don't sweat in light loose trousers. Also I don't like getting sun on my skin.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Havng beeni to some vert hot countries, like most of the locals there I wear loose long trousers in hot weather. I very rarely wear shorts when not cycling or playing sports simply becasue of the proven fact that shorts actually do the opposite to what you think they do, shorts warm the legs, loose torusers keep the legs cool. My legs sweat in shorts, they don't sweat in light loose trousers. Also I don't like getting sun on my skin.


So, if shorts make your legs sweat, why do you wear them when cycling and playing sports? It would seem that all of the cited benefits of wearing long trousers would apply doubly in those instances (with only a slight penalty on mobility, depending on the looseness of the pants).


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

hardline_42 said:


> So, if shorts make your legs sweat, why do you wear them when cycling and playing sports?


Because trousers restrict movement and also get caught in parts of the bicycle, I thought that was obvious. Also because physical exertion makes you sweat regardless of the clothes one is wearing. However, sitting in an office or walking around doesn't make me sweat.


----------



## Dnslater (Mar 11, 2013)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> becasue of the proven fact that shorts actually do the opposite to what you think they do, shorts warm the legs, loose torusers keep the legs cool.


Learned something new today. Next time I go on a ski-trip I will wear shorts. They will keep my legs warm and save room in my luggage for more square toed black loafers to compliment them.:smile:


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Because trousers restrict movement and also get caught in parts of the bicycle, I thought that was obvious. Also because physical exertion makes you sweat regardless of the clothes one is wearing. However, sitting in an office or walking around doesn't make me sweat.


Yes, I addressed the mobility penalty in my post. I'm a cyclist and I wear wool and high wool content blends when on my road bike. I find that long tights (or shorts with knee warmers and high socks) are always warmer than shorts. I would think this is true of most exercise using your legs (including walking) since they're such a large muscle group and generate a great deal of heat.

With regard to wear in the office, I would imagine most are climate-controlled, so not really an issue.

I'm genuinely curious about this because I've never seen any proof that shorts are warmer than pants. But, aside from any practical aspects (proven or not), I'm curious about the sartorial reasons for the establishment of such a maxim.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Tell you what - you guys wear your shorts all you want. Us stylish fellows will just be standing over here trying to ignore you. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Shaver said:


> Tell you what - you guys wear your shorts all you want. Us stylish fellows will just be standing over here trying to ignore you. :icon_smile_wink:


https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e3/Brooke-Popham_&_Wavell.jpg


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

Unless you're wearing pants so loose that they might properly be classified as Bedouin robes, shorts are cooler than long pants because of evaporation. This is particularly (but not only) true if you have the good sense, when attempting to stay cool, to avoid direct sun (which, it should be noted, is an option generally not available to Bedouins). But, of course, we know what they say about mad dogs....

If you _are_ wearing Bedouin robes, we're entering some whole other sartorial territory, and it's one that's unfortunately likely to result in difficulty boarding airplanes. Then again, T.S. Lawrence (or at least Peter O'Toole) did it with some style. We may be stretching the limits of reference to movie stars as style icons, though.


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

Starch said:


> Unless you're wearing pants so loose that they might properly be classified as Bedouin robes, shorts are cooler than long pants because of evaporation. This is particularly (but not only) true if you have the good sense, when attempting to stay cool, to avoid direct sun (which, it should be noted, is an option generally not available to Bedouins). But, of course, we know what they say about mad dogs....
> 
> If you _are_ wearing Bedouin robes, we're entering some whole other sartorial territory, and it's one that's unfortunately likely to result in difficulty boarding airplanes. Then again, T.S. Lawrence (or at least Peter O'Toole) did it with some style. We may be stretching the limits of reference to movie stars as style icons, though.


Well said. Simply put, this silly debate has now become quite stupid. The argument over shorts versus pants is essentially cultural as anyone who has spent some summer time in warmer climes on both sides of the (colder) pond should know. If it was strictly a pragmatic decision it would be white Bedouins robes which, unbelievably, can also be worn while riding a bike. There would also be more arguments about how much 'stuff' you should carry on your person. Convention and tradition are cultural influences that have most impacted how we discern 'appropriate' in our various locales.

As an addendum, competitive cyclists and runners always wear shorts when possible for cooling and only wear tights or leg covers where it's too cold for shorts, with the possible exception of those who wear compression tights in the belief it makes them faster.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

blairrob said:


> ...As an addendum, competitive cyclists and runners always wear shorts when possible for cooling and only wear tights or leg covers where it's too cold for shorts, with the possible exception of those who wear compression tights in the belief it makes them faster.


I think you mean, more "aero."


----------



## JBierly (Jul 4, 2012)

Nothing worse than some British Colonial Imperialists parading around in shorts!!

On a serious note - nice bermuda shorts with either very nice sandals or moccasin shoes is about your best bet when you aren't fighting the Nazis. No socks - nothing too nice like wingtips or lace up shoes but stay away from crappy nike flip flops too.


----------



## walrusbt (Jan 10, 2013)

AMProfessor said:


> And when I read things like this, its when I am reminded that one must take opinions on AAAC with a huge grain of salt.


Exactly. I saw this thread this morning and almost commented on how ridiculous some comments were and avoided it, only to come back and see the thread has had some lively banter. While I'm still learning to dress better, and have received some sound advice here, I think I'll limit the amount of casual wear advice I consume here.

I'd leave it with this, one shouldn't forget to dress for the occasion. I'm in Texas and if I'm having a barbecue or going to a ballgame in the summer and you showed up in trousers (and not because you were forced to coming from work, etc), you would look pretty ridiculous and out of place. You may think your the well dressed one (like the guy I saw at a hockey game recently with a hockey jersey tucked into his trousers who probably thought the same) but you failed to dress for the occasion. That being said, I wear shorts most of the weekend anyway (for shame) so I'm obviously in the pro-shorts camp, but even if you aren't it seems crazy to me not to see there are at least certain occasions where shorts can be more appropriate than trousers.


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

hardline_42 said:


> I think you mean, more "aero."


hey, I know for a fact a compression girdle makes _me_ more aero .

It might be time for a thread on trad cycling gear :cool2:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

walrusbt said:


> Exactly. I saw this thread this morning and almost commented on how ridiculous some comments were and avoided it, only to come back and see the thread has had some lively banter. While I'm still learning to dress better, and have received some sound advice here, I think I'll limit the amount of casual wear advice I consume here.
> 
> I'd leave it with this, one shouldn't forget to dress for the occasion. I'm in Texas and if I'm having a barbecue or going to a ballgame in the summer and you showed up in trousers (and not because you were forced to coming from work, etc), you would look pretty ridiculous and out of place. You may think your the well dressed one (like the guy I saw at a hockey game recently with a hockey jersey tucked into his trousers who probably thought the same) but you failed to dress for the occasion. That being said, I wear shorts most of the weekend anyway (for shame) so I'm obviously in the pro-shorts camp, but even if you aren't it seems crazy to me not to see there are at least certain occasions where shorts can be more appropriate than trousers.


+1 And there's no way you'd find me wearing long trousers in a game of touch football or badminton or something during the summer.


----------



## Fraser Tartan (May 12, 2010)




----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

Jovan said:


> +1 And there's no way you'd find me wearing long trousers in a game of touch football or badminton or something during the summer.












and with that, you have been officially disbarred from the Hyannisport touch football league


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

Fraser Tartan said:


>


Yep, that sure is how the folks at AAAC would dress up their shorts, alright. :rolleyes2:

It is harder to look _elegant_ in a pair of shorts, certainly, but I don't think that inelegant should equate to sartorial sin. An individual can look at ease and comfortable in a pair of shorts without lapsing into sloven territory. Now personally, I avoid them, but that's because I have little bird legs that never see the sun.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

walrusbt said:


> Exactly. I saw this thread this morning and almost commented on how ridiculous some comments were and avoided it, only to come back and see the thread has had some lively banter.


Yay, the thread is now cool enough for Walrusbt to contribute!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Shaver said:


> A grown man should never wear shorts.


Well, elderly men wear shorts.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

I prefer Cubavera capri pants with Birkenstocks... :cool2:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

blairrob said:


> View attachment 7482
> 
> 
> and with that, you have been officially disbarred from the Hyannisport touch football league


:icon_pale:


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

_*On the Original Topic.*_ The recesses of my memory yielded one small nugget of input.

Carmine "Tony Lip" Lupertazzi: "A Don doesn't wear shorts!" This suggests that our anti-shorts contingent here are merely posing as Europeans, and are in fact Brooklyn mafiosi. It's also worth noting that Tony Soprano did, by and large, heed the advice. To the limited extent he strayed, that can be explained away as peculiar to his more suburban milieu.

_*More Generally.*_ There's a lot of personal idiosyncracy on this forum. That's not surprising, I suppose; nor is it a bad thing (at least in moderation). Where it goes wildly astray is when people apparently believe that their personal idiosyncracies warrant general adherence. In more direct terms: I don't think anyone has an issue with a person who, himself, never wears shorts (I don't wear them very often, actually). Or, say ... never wears buttondown collars, always wears a bowtie on Monday or insists on brushing each side of his hair exactly 12 times (though the last one might be a symptom of OCD). Where things go off the tracks is when people make the bald assertion that no one _else_ should wear shorts, despite the fact doing so is standard and unremarkable behavior in large swaths of the world (if not all of it).


----------



## LawSuits (Nov 1, 2011)

I thought this thread was about shoes........


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

Good point.

"On one of the earlier off-topic digressions ...."


----------



## OrsonWelles00 (Mar 3, 2013)

Brio1 said:


> Classy? They must be pointing at Sarah Palin! :tongue2:


How can someone living in DC not think this is the epitome of class? :tongue2:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Well, I certainly hope our OP isn't still opposed to shoes without laces...


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Last time I wore shorts in town, I was maybe 23, a black girl of around 15 comes up and says: "Gosh! Your legs are REALLY pale"...

That sort of ruined shorts


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Starch said:


> _*On the Original Topic.*_ The recesses of my memory yielded one small nugget of input.
> 
> Carmine "Tony Lip" Lupertazzi: "A Don doesn't wear shorts!" This suggests that our anti-shorts contingent here are merely posing as Europeans, and are in fact Brooklyn mafiosi. It's also worth noting that Tony Soprano did, by and large, heed the advice. To the limited extent he strayed, that can be explained away as peculiar to his more suburban milieu.
> 
> _*More Generally.*_ There's a lot of personal idiosyncracy on this forum. That's not surprising, I suppose; nor is it a bad thing (at least in moderation). Where it goes wildly astray is when people apparently believe that their personal idiosyncracies warrant general adherence. In more direct terms: I don't think anyone has an issue with a person who, himself, never wears shorts (I don't wear them very often, actually). Or, say ... never wears buttondown collars, always wears a bowtie on Monday or insists on brushing each side of his hair exactly 12 times (though the last one might be a symptom of OCD). Where things go off the tracks is when people make the bald assertion that no one _else_ should wear shorts, despite the fact doing so is standard and unremarkable behavior in large swaths of the world (if not all of it).


Standard and unremarkable stylish does not make...


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Starch said:


> _*On the Original Topic.*_ The recesses of my memory yielded one small nugget of input.
> 
> Carmine "Tony Lip" Lupertazzi: "A Don doesn't wear shorts!" This suggests that our anti-shorts contingent here are merely posing as Europeans, and are in fact Brooklyn mafiosi. It's also worth noting that Tony Soprano did, by and large, heed the advice. To the limited extent he strayed, that can be explained away as peculiar to his more suburban milieu.
> 
> _*More Generally.*_ There's a lot of personal idiosyncracy on this forum. That's not surprising, I suppose; nor is it a bad thing (at least in moderation). Where it goes wildly astray is when people apparently believe that their personal idiosyncracies warrant general adherence. In more direct terms: I don't think anyone has an issue with a person who, himself, never wears shorts (I don't wear them very often, actually). Or, say ... never wears buttondown collars, always wears a bowtie on Monday or insists on brushing each side of his hair exactly 12 times (though the last one might be a symptom of OCD). Where things go off the tracks is when people make the bald assertion that no one _else_ should wear shorts, despite the fact doing so is standard and unremarkable behavior in large swaths of the world (if not all of it).


We are all honorable men here, we do not have to give each other assurances as if we were lawyers.

Badabadabing!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Bjorn said:


> Last time I wore shorts in town, I was maybe 23, a black girl of around 15 comes up and says: "Gosh! Your legs are REALLY pale"...
> 
> That sort of ruined shorts


Weak. Really weak defence. Try again! This time with a madras shirt and boat shoes.

Well okay. Then you'd basically become me in summer. But I'd have a Swedish twin and that would be awesome. Wait, what were we talking about again? I need to find some work to do...


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Starch said:


> _*On the Original Topic.*_ Where things go off the tracks is when people make the bald assertion that no one _else_ should wear shorts, despite the fact doing so is standard and unremarkable behavior in large swaths of the world (if not all of it).


I've always understood that exceptions to the "Men should not wear shorts." rule existed. Some of these exceptions are obvious...like participating in an athletic event. Some situations are not so obvious. With that in mind, when in doubt about what to wear, I have tended to err towards wearing pants. I've never been embarrassed by making this choice. I cannot say the same for wearing shorts.

Finally, I don't like the idea of justifying any action by claiming that "large swaths of the world" do it. Firstly, in many cases the multitude are wrong (eg, fanny packs, squared-toed shoes, low-rise pants, etc.). Secondly, I'd like to think that I can think for myself (as I look to Shaver and Hardline for their approval). <insert smiley-emoticon-that-I-refuse-to-use here>


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Jovan said:


> Weak. Really weak defence. Try again! This time with a madras shirt and boat shoes.
> 
> Well okay. Then you'd basically become me in summer. But I'd have a Swedish twin and that would be awesome. Wait, what were we talking about again? I need to find some work to do...


In socialist republik of USA, work finds Canadian...


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Ah, good ol' Cleveland Park.



hardline_42 said:


> You should be a bit more specific as to how you plan to wear shorts. I wouldn't chose penny loafers to go to the beach. I'd opt for boat shoes or canvas sneakers. However, loafers can look very relaxed when paired with the right casual outfit:


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> Finally, I don't like the idea of justifying any action by claiming that "large swaths of the world" do it. Firstly, in many cases the multitude are wrong (eg, fanny packs, squared-toed shoes, low-rise pants, etc.).


It depends on what you mean by "swaths." My swaths were supposed to be geographic, rather than some sort of class or group (whether the classification is defined by taste, stylishness, socio-economics, education or whatever). In the US, shorts (as a general category) are worn by people of all sorts. Not necessarily _all_ shorts, or the _same_ shorts by all groups, or by every particular individual in a group. Put another way: there are certainly individuals who eschew shorts, but I can't think of any way such people might otherwise be associated as a single group. Other than, of course, the mob boss thing.



> Secondly, I'd like to think that I can think for myself (as I look to Shaver and Hardline for their approval). <insert smiley-emoticon-that-I-refuse-to-use here>


As you recognize (I think) with your own little joke, there's a big difference between being idiosyncratic and being dogmatic:
- idiosyncratic: "Other people may like to wear shorts, but I never will"
- dogmatic: "Nobody should wear shorts."

Idiosyncracy is a particularly notable occurrence of someone thinking for himself. Dogmatism is someone asserting that he should think for other people, _i.e._ that people (other than oneself) should _not_ think for themselves.

Remember that nobody - in this thread anyway - is claiming something like, "Everyone should wear shorts when the temperature exceeds 86 degrees." Someone who flouted such a silly pseudo-rule would deserve more approbation than opporobium, by my lights. The assertion we're talking about is "A grown man should never wear shorts," which is extremely hard to defend on the basis that it encourages people to think for themselves.


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

Bjorn said:


> Standard and unremarkable stylish does not make...


Again, we're going backwards on this.

It's standard and unremarkable to wear shoes, but it doesn't follow that wearing shoes makes one un-stylish, or that walking around barefoot is stylish (though it kind of is).

For that matter, just to be weirdly on point: it's standard and unremarkable to wear long pants, too. If anything, it's rather more, instead of less, standard and unremarkable than wearing shorts. So the observation - "standard and unremarkable stylish does not make" - actually undermines, rather than supports, the premise that grown men shouldn't wear shorts.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Starch said:


> Again, we're going backwards on this.
> 
> It's standard and unremarkable to wear shoes, but it doesn't follow that wearing shoes makes one un-stylish, or that walking around barefoot is stylish (though it kind of is).
> 
> For that matter, just to be weirdly on point: it's standard and unremarkable to wear long pants, too. If anything, it's rather more, instead of less, standard and unremarkable than wearing shorts. So the observation - "standard and unremarkable stylish does not make" - actually undermines, rather than supports, the premise that grown men shouldn't wear shorts.


Alright. Remarkable and nonstandard stylish does not make.?

Shorts are in actuality a trouser cut above the knee, showing most of the leg. Is that stylish, good looking, presentable, utilitarian etc?

Are men's legs a good looking part of a great summer ensemble?

I'm thinking not.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

LawSuits said:


> I thought this thread was about shoes........


It could be about both if you'd prefer.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Bjorn said:


> Last time I wore shorts in town, I was maybe 23, a black girl of around 15 comes up and says: "Gosh! Your legs are REALLY pale"...
> 
> That sort of ruined shorts


I stopped wearing shorts cause I felt embarrassed of my hairy legs so I just wore my shorts inside my house to lounge around in.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Bjorn said:


> Are men's legs a good looking part of a great summer ensemble?
> 
> I'm thinking not.


If you follow this argument through to its logical conclusion, you'll end up in either Bedouin robes or a nudist colony.


----------



## Dnslater (Mar 11, 2013)

Bjorn said:


> Last time I wore shorts in town, I was maybe 23, a black girl of around 15 comes up and says: "Gosh! Your legs are REALLY pale"...
> 
> That sort of ruined shorts


Good thing she didn't comment on your pale fore-arms.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> I've always understood that exceptions to the "Men should not wear shorts." rule existed. Some of these exceptions are obvious...like participating in an athletic event. Some situations are not so obvious. With that in mind, when in doubt about what to wear, I have tended to err towards wearing pants. I've never been embarrassed by making this choice. I cannot say the same for wearing shorts.
> 
> Finally, I don't like the idea of justifying any action by claiming that "large swaths of the world" do it. Firstly, in many cases the multitude are wrong (eg, fanny packs, squared-toed shoes, low-rise pants, etc.). Secondly, I'd like to think that I can think for myself (as I look to Shaver and Hardline for their approval). <insert smiley-emoticon-that-I-refuse-to-use here>


I have made myself a solemn promise never to discuss shorts on AAAC ever again.

I have however spent a pleasant afternoon in the 'Bada Bing!' Unlike the portrayal in Sopranos the dancing girls in there aren't really topless (they are not allowed to be because some state law prohibits the mix of nudity and alcohol in the same premises) still it's a jolly nice watering hole all the same.


----------

